# Le futur de l'iPod Classic.



## apow (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Grand adepte de l'iPod Classic depuis maintenait de nombreuses années. (iPod Classic, iPod vidéo, iPod classic 120.)
Mais malheureusement, une fois n'est pas coutume, les nouveaux ipod arrivent en Septembre, et la question est toujours la même depuis quelques années, Apple va-t'il continuer à produire un iPod Classic ?

Se topic est un topic de débat pour discuter des pours, des contres du Classic, vos avis, vos opinions, les rumeurs. Bref un endroit ou parler du ou de votre ipod Classic en général.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Les ventes baissent, le produit est chère et les gens acheteurs semble préfère le design et la ludothèque importante de l'iPod touch.

Du coup, je pense en effet que les jours du classique sont comptés.


----------



## apow (19 Juillet 2010)

Je rêve d'un ipod Touch mixé à un ipod classic! un ipod touch bien épais quoi!


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

Le prix pourrait baisser si on en revenait à l'ipod de base : musique et point barre. Le gros avantage du classic c'est sa capacité, qui permet de se balader avec sa discothèque entière en Apple lossless, ce qui pour l'amateur de classique que je suis est un gros plus.
Mais il ne faut pas réver : un tel iPod ne peut servir de pompe à fric sur l'ITS, il a donc peu de chances de voir le jour...


----------



## Pooki (20 Juillet 2010)

J'ai acheté mon iPod Classique il y a 6 mois et aucun autre iPod arrive à sa hauteur !! Dans un premier temps grace à sa capacité, et dans un second par rapprt à son tarif également. En effet quand on voit le prix d'un Touch par rapport à celui ci.....De plus, lorsque nous avons un iPhone, je ne vois pas l'interêt d'avoir un Touch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Du coup, je pense en effet que les jours du classique sont comptés.



Je le pense aussi.

A part l'iPod Touch, seuls subsisteront les shuffle et nano.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




Pooki a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon iPod Classique il y a 6 mois et aucun autre iPod arrive à sa hauteur !! Dans un premier temps grace à sa capacité, et dans un second par rapprt à son tarif également. En effet quand on voit le prix d'un Touch par rapport à celui ci.....De plus, lorsque nous avons un iPhone, je ne vois pas l'interêt d'avoir un Touch



Si tu as un iPhone, ça n'a effectivement aucun intérêt d'avoir un iPod Touch.

Quant au classic, son seul attrait est sa capacité. Mais ça pourrait ne pas durer, surtout s'il est voué à disparaître.


----------



## apow (20 Juillet 2010)

Si en Septembre ils arrêtent les iPods Classic je me prends un iPod Classic 160 que je garde sous blister jusqu'à la mort de mon 120.


----------



## killers460 (20 Juillet 2010)

Selon moi le problème du classic est son prix injustifié


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

C'est le disque dur à l'intérieur qui fait le prix du classique. Donc cela ne me semble injustifié à ce niveau là. Ce n&#8217;est pas de la mémoire Flash comme les autres iPod.


----------



## killers460 (20 Juillet 2010)

Pour un simple disque dur je trouve ca chèr


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas un simple disque dur, c'est un disque miniature. Donc, hyper cher en effet.

Aujourd'hui il serait peut-être possible de faire la même chose avec de la mémoire Flash pour le même prix. Peut-être que Apple songera à ça.


----------



## apow (20 Juillet 2010)

Le Classic utilise des DD de 1,8".
Sur les DD 1,8: 1Go=1euros, pour le grand public.

je tel laisse faire le calcul.

(Ipod classic = 1,625 le Go.)
(iPod Touch 8Go = 25 euro le Go)

Le prix n'est pas si injustifié...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

apow a dit:


> Sur les DD 1,8: 1Go=1euro pour le grand public


Faudrait revoir ta copie , on peut tabler sur moitié moins : 89 roros, avec le boitier, le controleur et la connectique.

Ca relativise...

Quant à comparer le prix du Go entre le classic et le touch, qui n'utilisent pas la même technologie et n'ont pas la même destination, hum !.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Juillet 2010)

C'est également la "grande capacité" du disque dur qui me ferait regretter l'iPod Classic si il venait à disparaître. J'y stocke également ma musique en Apple lossless et la différence avec l'AAC est vraiment visible ... mais ça prend de la place.

Mainenant, la mémoire flash est beacoup plus rapide et peut être que dans 'avenir, les iPod Touch auront une plus grande capacité. En atendant, le différence de prix entre un Touch de 64 Go et un Classic de 160 Go est conséquente, pour un stockage vraiment inférieur. Certes, le Touch a des possibilités autres mais pour en revenir au stockage de musique en Apple Lossless, le Classic est plus intéressant.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un simple disque dur, c'est un disque miniature. Donc, hyper cher en effet.
> 
> Aujourd'hui il serait peut-être possible de faire la même chose avec de la mémoire Flash pour le même prix. Peut-être que Apple songera à ça.




Ouai fin bon c'est bien du apple ça, chez tous les conccurents un balladeur avec disque est moins cher qu'un avec mémoire flash (si tu compare le prix au gigas). Faut pas oublier qu'en france la taxe sur les memoires flash est bien plus importantes que celle appliqués au DD.


----------



## apow (21 Juillet 2010)

Enfin en attendant, vu le prix de 64Go de mémoire Flash, les adeptes de la bibliothèque musicale de poche vont être perdu ...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Juillet 2010)

> les adeptes de la bibliothèque musicale de poche vont être perdu ...



Je peux te dire qu'aucun vrai musicien ou réel amateur de musique (un pro ou quasi pro)ne prendra un ipod,son de mauvaise qualité & format non accepté , en revanche je te conseiller d'aller sur le site de generation mp3 ou quelques marques qui font du son haut de gamme, une puissance de son supérieur, et un faible encombrement


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> les adeptes de la bibliothèque musicale de poche vont être perdu ...
> 
> 
> Je peux te dire qu'aucun vrai musicien ou réel amateur de musique (un pro ou quasi pro)ne prendra un ipod,son de mauvaise qualité & format non accepté , en revanche je te conseiller d'aller sur le site de generation mp3 ou quelques marques qui font du son haut de gamme, une puissance de son supérieur, et un faible encombrement



Pourrais-tu être plus précis ? Parce que quand je vois accolés les termes MP3 et qualité j'ai des gros doutes.
De même quand tu sous-entends (_puissance de son supérieure_) que la qualité est liée à la puissance


----------



## apow (21 Juillet 2010)

> _"les adeptes de la bibliothèque musicale de poche vont être perdu ...
> 
> 
> Je peux te dire qu'aucun vrai musicien ou réel amateur de musique (un pro ou quasi pro)ne prendra un ipod,son de mauvaise qualité & format non accepté , en revanche je te conseiller d'aller sur le site de generation mp3 ou quelques marques qui font du son haut de gamme, une puissance de son supérieur, et un faible encombrement"_



Je te met au défit de me trouver un baladeur avec une capacité équivalent au Classic avec une bonne qualité de son. 

(Et n'oublis pas qu'il y'a la sortis Line out de l'ipod Classic qui est très propre. Je l'utilise perso avec un petit ampli de poche comme le fiio E1. Et la le son est très propre.)


----------

